# It's a slippery slope....



## madpixl (Nov 19, 2022)

It's a slippery slope... Two months ago I picked up a 60s Higgins... In my quest to make it right I ended up with another '58 higgins, 40ish antique bike handlebars, a ton of vinegar, xo rust, and tin foil... 


> Now someone is giving me this Schwinn... Any info would be great. Is it 50s?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 19, 2022)

madpixl said:


> It's a slippery slope... Two months ago I picked up a 60s Higgins... In my quest to make it right I ended up with another '58 higgins, 40ish antique bike handlebars, a ton of vinegar, xo rust, and tin foil...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1735247



What is the rear hub? The pedals look '60s but the grips and large head badge could be late '50s


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 19, 2022)

'50s paint scheme.


----------



## madpixl (Nov 19, 2022)

Not sure about the rear hub yet, its coming in about an hour. Did they use those bars in the 60s? I didn't see any in my searches with dual torpedo head lights...


----------



## madpixl (Nov 19, 2022)

More clues, I think it’s ‘50s. Why are lights backwards?


----------



## Thee (Nov 19, 2022)

madpixl said:


> More clues, I think it’s ‘50s. Why are lights backwards?
> View attachment 1735358View attachment 1735359View attachment 1735361



If you post the serial # someone here will know the year & everything else about it !! Nice score !! And it has a cool bell too !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2022)

1954 -57 Hornet. looks original except for the headlights. Possibly a 53 also, that's about the time for the chain guard change with a flat section for the name decals.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 19, 2022)

Great decals. Dynamite paint as well. Nice bike.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 19, 2022)

Wonder why the lights are on facing the rear?


----------



## Thee (Nov 19, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Wonder why the lights are on facing the rear?



That’s to illuminate the really cool Schwinn Badge in low light conditions 💡🥴


----------



## flyingtaco (Nov 19, 2022)

Can’t beat the price


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2022)

Those are space age lights. Believe it or not, people during that time were experimenting with Mary Jane and the owner was probably spaced out.


----------



## kreika (Nov 19, 2022)

Well, it is a girls bike. Maybe she had great legs and liked to show them off at night? 😜


----------



## madpixl (Nov 19, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Great decals. Dynamite paint as well. Nice bike.



Is there anything I can do to make the decals clearer? Soapy water? Seems like the transparent part is yellowing.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2022)

madpixl said:


> Is there anything I can do to make the decals clearer? Soapy water? Seems like the transparent part is yellowing.




Did you get the serial number?

For the yellowing decals I used Turtle Wax's polishing compound in the black bottle. Dab a little on a soft cloth and gentle rub it keeping the compound on the cloth wet. Cleans those browned wrap around seat tube decals on Schwinns pretty good too.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 19, 2022)

I leave them as is I like that look. Makes it look authentic.


----------



## madpixl (Nov 20, 2022)

Thanks you guys. This forum is great!


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Did you get the serial number?
> 
> For the yellowing decals I used Turtle Wax's polishing compound in the black bottle. Dab a little on a soft cloth and gentle rub it keeping the compound on the cloth wet. Cleans those browned wrap around seat tube decals on Schwinns pretty good too.



Gotta try that trick - thanks


----------



## madpixl (Nov 22, 2022)

Thee said:


> Serial Number - hmm 1954?


----------



## madpixl (Nov 22, 2022)

What is its value? Do I repack the bearings or just set it free? Do I keep the lights with it or sell separate?


----------



## Thee (Nov 22, 2022)

madpixl said:


> What is its value? Do I repack the bearings or just set it free? Do I keep the lights with it or sell separate?
> 
> View attachment 1737351
> 
> View attachment 1737352



Keep the lights


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Wonder why the lights are on facing the rear?



Back up lights?


----------

